# Hi from West Virginia



## cristy (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi I am a Paso Fino breeder from West Virginia.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome, welcome.

I'm an ottb owner in California.

But I looove me the gaited horses, used to have MFT and ride a Paso (of some sort) cross.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------

